# Dart frog breeding 101



## stevendart14 (Feb 21, 2005)

Okay it would be great if there was more specific research attempts with the conditions and variables associated with dart breeding. Some do a dry/ wet season, different feeding cycles, etc. I was curious on different aspects of the environmental influences with breeding darts. 
*Could you take a tank, throw in some moss, a potho, hut and petri, follow the cycling routine, with no lights and have success breeding.(bare)
Or have the more sophiscated setups seen better results
*Would water features increase the likihood of successful breeding. 
*Problem frogs, Seperating and then reintroducing the same pair
*Feeding Variety leads to healthier froglets and increased likihood of successful breeding
*Anyone cycle thier breeders or keep them monogamous 
* All year around or seasonal breeders, is it genus specific


----------



## papafrogger (Oct 21, 2012)

stevendart14 said:


> Okay it would be great if there was more specific research attempts with the conditions and variables associated with dart breeding. Some do a dry/ wet season, different feeding cycles, etc. I was curious on different aspects of the environmental influences with breeding darts.
> *Could you take a tank, throw in some moss, a potho, hut and petri, follow the cycling routine, with no lights and have success breeding.(bare)
> Or have the more sophiscated setups seen better results
> *Would water features increase the likihood of successful breeding.
> ...


I LOVE this idea. Alot of breeding info is somewhat scattered and there seem to be more techniques than there are breeders.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

A great idea...and with enough gathered information may work its way into that lofty position of becoming a "sticky."


----------



## us13fox (Jan 12, 2013)

I am def going to see everyone's input on this. Being new to the hobby I would like to see what every one thinks and get some great ideas on how do develope successful breeding later on down the road!


----------



## stevendart14 (Feb 21, 2005)

Judy S said:


> A great idea...and with enough gathered information may work its way into that lofty position of becoming a "sticky."


Exactly what I was aiming at, I wanted to look up a little about sls, but couldnt figure out a way to search it because its too short


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

stevendart14 said:


> Exactly what I was aiming at, I wanted to look up a little about sls, but couldnt figure out a way to search it because its too short


Just google search "SLS dendroboard"

Google


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

better yet... use the site search operator.

just type:

site:dendroboard.com sls

I think it works reverse too... so you could type:
sls site:dendroboard.com

this will only return results from dendroboard


----------



## stevendart14 (Feb 21, 2005)

Thank you for the sls followup, I received a very skinny frog, just making sure the body wasnt a symptom, I just need to fatten him up. Now to stay on the original purpose of this thread, anyone have any input to start this thread off. Im currently trying to get a potential breeding group of 8 which ill test some of these ideals out once I pair them off and have a first confirmed clutch whether fertyile or not


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Drop the abbreviation and type in what you are actually looking for. Spindly Leg Syndrome.

What you are asking will never happen. There are as many different successful ways to breed as there are breeders. What works for one person may not work for another person. What works for Imitators may not work for Terribilis. What works for one group of Varadero imitators may not work for another pair of Varadero imitators.
There is no easy way out. There is no (sorry) lazy answer. Hit DendroBoard hard and study up. Decide what you think will work for you and your frogs. Even that will not be enough. Watch your frogs. Learn their behaviors. Try something new, if it's not working.

What you are asking for can ONLY exist in it's simplest of forms. I suppose that could be done. We could call them "Care Sheets" and put them right up at the top of the Forum list. 

I'm not trying to be smart. Think about it. If I make an all inclusive list of breeding every frog, and tell you that this is the only way to breed, every other breeder on the board would hate me, call me a liar, and probably black list me. So instead, I freely post what works for me and what hasn't. I post what materials I like to use and what materials I choose not to use. I post ideas that people can try. I post recipes and formulas that I've come up with AFTER other people have been kind enough to share there methods. Nothing I've ever posted is re-inventing the wheel, it all comes after spending many, many hours studying other people's successes and failures.


----------



## stevendart14 (Feb 21, 2005)

Pumilo said:


> Drop the abbreviation and type in what you are actually looking for. Spindly Leg Syndrome.
> 
> What works for one person may not work for another person.
> ·I agree and any advice isn't expected to work the same for everybody
> ...


----------



## Robert.hallam (Oct 26, 2012)

It would be nice if a forum like this became full of different tips and tricks that breeders have experimented with in the past and shared what has worked best for them, I believe it would help a lot of people out in their ventures of learning that type of thing


----------



## patm (Mar 21, 2004)

Pumilo said:


> What you are asking will never happen. There are as many different successful ways to breed as there are breeders. What works for one person may not work for another person. What works for Imitators may not work for Terribilis. What works for one group of Varadero imitators may not work for another pair of Varadero imitators.
> There is no easy way out. There is no (sorry) lazy answer. Hit DendroBoard hard and study up. Decide what you think will work for you and your frogs. Even that will not be enough. Watch your frogs. Learn their behaviors. Try something new, if it's not working.
> 
> What you are asking for can ONLY exist in it's simplest of forms. I suppose that could be done. We could call them "Care Sheets" and put them right up at the top of the Forum list.


I think Doug hit the nail on the head. The care sheets do a great job going over the basics of each species, including breeding. I'm not sure how specific or what specifics you're looking for, but the board is here to ask those questions. Cycling, water features, frog monogamy, aggression, etc etc have all been covered many times, you just have to look a bit. Again, if you can't find your answer with the search feature, that's the point of the message board - to connect you with fellow froggers who can answer your question based on their own experience.

-Pat


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

I have to agree with Doug. There is no right or wrong way but there are many different ways. One of the great aspects of this hobby is the ability to experiment and expand on success or failure by changing something and trying again. I will say the one thing you absolutely need in abundant supply when breeding frogs is patience, lots and lots of patience. 


Sent from my iPhone via Tapatalk


----------

